# Brats, Dogs and Sweet Taters



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2007)

Brats for me and my oldest daughter and Ball Parks for the wife and the little one. Also grilled some sweet taters, sprayed with Pam and coated with Wolfe Rub Original. I also used my new favorite condiment on the Brats, my god is the Black Mustard Slather good on Brats!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 24, 2007)

ive been hankerin for a hunk of brats.....might have to do those this weekend. looks good!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

I must try making those sweet taters. They look really good.
About how long did you cook per side?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 24, 2007)

Nice job Larry! How's the alternate life style going? Feel like another bet?


----------



## john a (May 25, 2007)

That's a batch of good looking food, all that for four people?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> I must try making those sweet taters. They look really good.
> About how long did you cook per side?



About 5 minutes per side over direct heat to get a nice crust, then finished indirectly until a toothpick would slide through with little resistance.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That's a batch of good looking food, all that for four people?



Leftovers equal lunch!  Well that was the plan at least, I left them in the fridge this morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

the slather looks great...guess I'll have to order some.
Just ate a burger with some Texas sandwich spread that
Witt sent me...it's kind of a mustardy relish with a bite..
I love it , and the slather looks similar.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2007)

Mmmm tube steaks. 
Looks good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the slather looks great...guess I'll have to order some.
> Just ate a burger with some Texas sandwich spread that
> Witt sent me...it's kind of a mustardy relish with a bite..
> I love it , and the slather looks similar.



Don't forget to use the 10% off promo code!!  Also don't forget to tell him Larry Wolfe sent you!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 25, 2007)

What brand of brats do you use Larry?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 25, 2007)

Them look pretty tasty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> What brand of brats do you use Larry?



Johnsonville


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

Welcome David, glad to see you joined!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

David, is it in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 25, 2007)

David should advertise here...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

BBQSlather said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan, we're not in Myrtle Beach yet. Got any suggestions of places you'd like to see it?



My house?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

I luvs me some church cookbooks...the kinda cooking I grew up on.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 25, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I luvs me some church cookbooks...the kinda cooking I grew up on.


Boy cappy I got tons of church cookin books+ some local fire station cook books. they got some real good recipes in em too BOY I'll make one dem recipes soon too, I'm thinkin tomorrow...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

exactly, all the ladies are trying to impress each other,
so there's some good stuff in there.  I've got one from
the 70's that has a couple of my mom's recipes in it.


----------

